# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Please check my accent/pronunciation

## Daniel Cates

Hi! I'm Vladimir from Russia. I've been studying english for a few years by my own. Right now I'm working on my accent/pronunciation, so I would appreciate it if someone could check that.
Generally, since I learn it by my own, I need a feedback on the sounds I should pay attention more.
I've made a record of myself. It can be listened online. (It's a part of the dialogue from "Breaking Bad" TV-Series. ::  )  http://soundcloud.com/daniel-cates-1/oct-2 
Thanks.

----------


## fortheether

Good job. Words with the letter "r" in it need to be practiced.  There were some words that I didn't understand but overall a good job. 
Scott (USA)

----------


## Daniel Cates

Thanks, Scott.

----------


## rockzmom

Hi Daniel, 
I'm American like Scott. You did to a great first attempt. I too had some troubles understanding some areas where you mumble entire words and other areas where you seem to be swallowing letters, like when you pronounce Coke, the K got lost. It comes out Co-Cola and not Co*C*a-Cola.
 "You already (something) produ*C*t at every turn." 
"A higher purity means a greater yield" - this one you swallowed the "greater yeild" and I had to listen to a number of times to understand what you were saying.
And the sentence after that something about hundred dollars maybe... same thing, I can't make out what you are saying as you mumble it all together until "not being pissed away." You need to clear up the words.

----------


## Daniel Cates

Нi, thank you for responding. 
I really mispronounced the word "yield", you are right. And that sentence you have mentioned at the end was " That's 130 million dollars a profit that is not being pissed away by some substandard cook"  :: 
Appreciate your help.

----------


## Daniel Cates

So, i've made a seconde one, right here Hell on w 02 by Daniel Cates on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
tried to speak as clearly as i could. Any feedback will be appreciated.
Thanks.

----------


## Medved

This *busi*ness is not for a weak of heart - soft Б', thus the Ih sound has turned to the И sound. Sounds like beezness.
Blood would be spilled - the ending is swallowed (D).
Fortunes would be ma*de* -> ma*te*.
But the lion shall prevail. Prevail sounds like pre*w*ail and lion sounds like Line.
Is driven by a line -> same thing. Driwen, line. 
Eugene (russia)  ::

----------


## Daniel Cates

*Eugene-p* 
Thanks, for your comment.
С "бизнесом"  у меня была некультурная привычка произносить его как "bidness", хотя с I sound проблем вроде не было.
С окончаниями на d есть такое, я замечал в речи многих нейтив спикеров похожее на типично русское смягчение на т, поэтому стараюсь их как бы нейтрально произносить.

----------


## Medved

*Daniel*
Там короткий звук I. Как в sit, а не seat. По поводу оглушения - лично мне всё равно в речи нейтивов слышится D, а в вашей (в некоторых местах) - T. Видимо, дело в том что они голос не перекрывают, а просто тушат питч дыханием, но голосовые связки оставляют "включенными", а у нас-русских привычка - и дыханием тушить и голос отключать одновременно.

----------


## Marcus

> *Daniel*
> Там короткий звук I. Как в sit, а не seat. По поводу оглушения - лично мне всё равно в речи нейтивов слышится D, а в вашей (в некоторых местах) - T. Видимо, дело в том что они голос не перекрывают, а просто тушат питч дыханием, но голосовые связки оставляют "включенными", а у нас-русских привычка - и дыханием тушить и голос отключать одновременно.

 Они слабость звука сохраняют.

----------


## Daniel Cates

> *Daniel*
> Там короткий звук I. Как в sit, а не seat. По поводу оглушения - лично мне всё равно в речи нейтивов слышится D, а в вашей (в некоторых местах) - T. Видимо, дело в том что они голос не перекрывают, а просто тушат питч дыханием, но голосовые связки оставляют "включенными", а у нас-русских привычка - и дыханием тушить и голос отключать одновременно.

 Да, я в курсе про I. К счастью, это не сложный звук. В общем то, я примерно понял, над чем стоит больше работать и в каком направлении двигаться ::

----------


## kgcole

Hi Vladimir. You make a big step just by your ambition to speak English, so I applaud that. Overall in your recording you had good emphasis while reading. Often lack of confidence in speaking a new language blurs diction, and that's what I'd recommend as a point to study. It's better to speak slowly and have proper diction at first, and then graduate to more confident speech. There are definitely distinct differences in combinations of sounds between Russian and English, and to adjust one's usual way of speaking takes time. I haven't even begun to speak Russian myself, but I already know I will have difficulty training my tongue to make certain sounds and combinations...lol. Keep working at it, you'll improve as time goes on.

----------


## shnuddy

Hi friends! I decided against starting a new thread and thought it would be fitting to expand the present one with some of my material. Please, be so kind to have a listen to the text I have recorded and assess the weak and strong points of my English pronunciation.   https://soundcloud.com/ivan-fadeev/a-mans-test

----------


## Lampada

Хорошо звучишь, всё понятно.  Немного монотонно. В некоторых словах резануло *о*, (наверное, по-британски), где я бы сказала *а*.

----------


## Medved

was произносится w*ʌ*z, а у вас получилось w*o:*z (там шва должна быть) was - Definition and pronunciation | Oxford Advanced Learners Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com
of произносится *ʌ*v, тоже со шва. То, что вы произнесли - получилось story *off* this nature...
часто окончания оглушаете, надо readerZ, technologieZ, designZ, engineerZ, manufactureZ...
precious, comprehension - sh нужно ближе к *Щ* говорить.
d*i*fficult - надо короткую I, а у вас получилось типа "d*ee*ficult"
----
мне тоже очень понравилось, даже несмотря на некоторые недочеты.

----------


## shnuddy

> was произносится w*ʌ*z, а у вас получилось w*o:*z (там шва должна быть) was - Definition and pronunciation | Oxford Advanced Learners Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com
> of произносится *ʌ*v, тоже со шва. То, что вы произнесли - получилось story *off* this nature...
> часто окончания оглушаете, надо readerZ, technologieZ, designZ, engineerZ, manufactureZ...
> precious, comprehension - sh нужно ближе к *Щ* говорить.
> d*i*fficult - надо короткую I, а у вас получилось типа "d*ee*ficult"
> ----
> мне тоже очень понравилось, даже несмотря на некоторые недочеты.

 Не совсем согласен с вашим однозначным подходом к словам was и of
Послушайте здесь варианты  http://howjsay.com/index.php?word=was&submit=Submit http://howjsay.com/index.php?word=of&submit=Submit 
PS разве шва обозначается знаком - *ʌ*?
PPS: спасибо что уделили время.

----------


## Medved

> PS разве шва обозначается знаком - *ʌ*?

 Этот вопрос - повод к беспредметному спору о том, что появилось первым - курица или яйцо (что же на самом деле подразумевается под шва - ʌ или ə). В вашем отрывке (в словах was и of) я не услышал ни того, ни другого.
Был *o:* как в haul.
Вот, записал разницу: https://soundcloud.com/fox-29/he-wars-arrested/s-ao7CF
Sorry about the sound quality, my crappy mic sounds really sh!tty.

----------


## shnuddy

> Этот вопрос - повод к беспредметному спору о том, что появилось первым - курица или яйцо (что же на самом деле подразумевается под шва - ʌ или ə). В вашем отрывке (в словах was и of) я не услышал ни того, ни другого.

 Тут спора никакого быть не должно. Shwa обозначается знаком ə по крайней мере по стандартам International Phonetic Alphabet.   

> Был *o:* как в haul.
> Вот, записал разницу: https://soundcloud.com/fox-29/he-wars-arrested/s-ao7CF
> Sorry about the sound quality, my crappy mic sounds really sh!tty.

 Спасибо за запись. Особой разницы не услышал между вторым вариантом и третьим за исключением эмоционального оттенка. Ну, да ладно, буду дальше вникать. Спасибо ещё раз.

----------


## Medved

> Ну, да ладно, буду дальше вникать. Спасибо ещё раз.

 Обращайтесь, я придирчивый, как видите  ::  
И разница - есть, "ударная шва" - крышечка - (позвольте её так называть, чтобы избежать разночтений терминологии) - это гласная в слове l*o*ve. Was и of - должны произноситься с тем же самым звуком. В нём не чистая "О", а есть ещё и примесь "А". По крайней мере, в американском варианте. Тем мои варианты и отличаются - во втором - крышечка, а в третьем - "О".

----------


## shnuddy

> Тем мои варианты и отличаются - во втором - крышечка, а в третьем - "О".

 А в первом что?

----------


## Medved

шва

----------


## kib

> was произносится wʌz, а у вас получилось wo:z (там шва должна быть)
> was - Definition and pronunciation | Oxford Advanced Learners Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com

 Странно. А если открыть Cambridge Dictionary, то увидим, что в was в американском английском звучит долгое а. И это согласуется с моими знаниями: одно из отличий американского английского от британского, - отсутствие звука краткого о, вместо него американцы говорят долгое а. Просто зачастую они его произносят так быстро, что ты не узнаешь это долгое а. Наименование крышечки швой для меня абсолютно ново. Для меня шва - это ə, а ударная шва ə:, как в worse. Тут у меня возник вопрос, medved: ə: и ʌ один и тот же звук, они только отличаются долготой?

----------


## Medved

> ударная шва ə:, как в worse.

 Ударная шва - это как раз крышечка. Артикулируется так же как и обычная, но под ударением немного растягивается и чуть-чуть смещается в сторону "О" и "А".
А этот звук - стоит перед R. При этом он сливается с R и получается R-colored-vowel. У него есть безударный аналог. Встречается в словах cheaper, supper... - это тоже не простая шва, а R-colored-шва.

----------


## Medved

> А если открыть Cambridge Dictionary, то увидим, что в was в американском английском звучит долгое а.

 Звук, соответствующий долгому A - "a:" как в car или palm. В was не может быть такого звука.   

> И это согласуется с моими знаниями: одно из отличий американского  английского от британского, - отсутствие звука краткого о, вместо него  американцы говорят долгое а.

 Это имеет место в словах типа fox, dog, sock...

----------


## kib

> А этот звук - стоит перед R. При этом он сливается с R и получается R-colored-vowel. У него есть безударный аналог. Встречается в словах cheaper, supper... - это тоже не простая шва, а R-colored-шва.

  R-colored даже в британском варианте, где в таких случаях R  не произносится? Я смотрю, вы склоны говорить об американском английском, я же - о британском, потому что освоил традиционный английский акцент, а об американском я знаю пару-тройку вещей в теории. Спасибо за углубление моих знаний. Тем не менее, в Cambridge Online Dictionary was в сильной позиции затранскрибировано как [wa:z].

----------


## Medved

> R-colored даже в британском варианте, где в таких случаях R  не произносится?

 Не понял.   

> Я смотрю, вы склоны говорить об американском английском

 Да, всегда об американском, если прямо не говорю о том, что то или иное касается британского.   

> Тем не менее, в Cambridge Online Dictionary was в сильной позиции затранскрибировано как [wa:z].

 Это какая-то оплошность составителей. Не может так быть. Если и может, то это нестандартно.

----------


## kib

> Не понял.

 Я спрашивал, [ə:] (или ɜ ::  является R-colored даже в британском произношении? Так как у них R вслед за этим звуком не произносится, я подумал, что [ə:] не будет R-colored.

----------


## Medved

Этого не скажу.
Не уверен, что в британском английском вообще есть понятие "r-colored-vowel". Я с ним не очень дружу.

----------


## Daniel Cates

Никогда не слышал was с долгим а. В Ame либо wəz либо wʌz

----------


## Daniel Cates

So after 2 years i've decided to make a record again, here https://soundcloud.com/alex-kolesnikov/03112014a
Any feedback wiil be appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## fortheether

Overall good, I was able to understand.  One word though you need to fix now!  You pronounce the word 'coke' like the Russian word 'как'.  Problem is that word in English is a slang word. 
IMHO 
Scott   

> So after 2 years i've decided to make a record again, here https://soundcloud.com/alex-kolesnikov/03112014a
> Any feedback wiil be appreciated. Thanks.

----------

